# Looking for small yard nr Chester



## Bojingles (18 March 2019)

I love my current yard but the hacking is pretty bad on fast roads. As hacking is all I do I'm looking for a new yard. I live between Chester and Tarvin and have exhausted all the well known options nearby. I'm after DIY with great hacking so somewhere like Utkinton or near the forest would be great. Don't need a school or any flash amenties, just grazing with company for a good doer cob, a stable and some safe storage. Ideally with services if poss. Anybody know of anything small/private that tends to advertise by word of mouth? TIA


----------



## DressageCob (20 March 2019)

Have you looked at Wildflower Equestrian? It's in Utkinton, near Cotebrook. There is some on road hacking as well as routes through the Primrose Woods. I'm not sure if they do DIY, but I'm sure it's worth a look at. 
https://www.facebook.com/wildflower.equestrian/


----------



## Bojingles (21 March 2019)

Yes I did contact them a while ago. Sadly they only do full livery. Thanks though


----------



## DressageCob (21 March 2019)

The other place to look at is Emma Creasey Equestrian. She's next door to Chapelwood Farm in Barrow. I don't know if she has vacancies at the moment. but maybe worth a shout? 

https://www.facebook.com/emmacreaseyequestrian/


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 March 2019)

We looked at loads before I moved over the boarder,  but there was a lovely yard in Barrow that did part livery, but failing to remember the name sorry ðŸ™ˆ.


----------



## neddy man (21 March 2019)

Try www.liveryfinder.co.uk and www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## Bojingles (25 March 2019)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Found a small private yard in Utkinton. Thrilled!


----------

